# New Hyatt Owner, what to do with week 5 can not use



## Trotamundo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

We are in the process of closing a 2,000 Point Hyatt week 5 in Key West that we will not be able to use.

Since we still have not closed, we would like suggestions on what we can do with the points to ask the escrow agent to arrange for us.

We are semiretired so travelling in off season is not a problem, any suggestions will be appreciated. Banking the points or exchanging is also ok.

Thanks


----------



## blondietink (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally, I would not buy into a timeshare that had a fixed week.  Our Sheraton timeshare is a floating  week and our Disney points we can use anytime.  JMHO.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 4, 2010)

I am not a Hyatt owner, maybe other Hyatt owners can give you better ideas, but don't Hyatt owners get points if they don't use their fixed week? If so, you can ask seller to transfer this point to you.
Or ask seller to reserve other week or other Hyatt location and put your name as a guest.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 4, 2010)

blondietink said:


> Personally, I would not buy into a timeshare that had a fixed week.



All Hyatt ownerships are sold as fixed weeks, and it convert to the points to use other locations/weeks.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 4, 2010)

Trotamundo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the process of closing a 2,000 Point Hyatt week 5 in Key West that we will not be able to use.
> 
> ...



If your week 5 is not already reserved, it may not be available anyway.  In the Hyatt system, you must reserve your deeded week 6 months prior to use or it will be released to the club.

If this is the case, you will have 2000 points coming to you.  You can ask escrow agent to make a reservation anytime between now and 6 months after your deeded use.

You will have to call either Hyatt or II to see if the points can be deposited in your name by escrow agent.  I doubt it.

H


----------



## bdh (Jan 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by Trotamundo  
Hi,

We are in the process of closing a 2,000 Point Hyatt week 5 in Key West that we will not be able to use.

Since we still have not closed, we would like suggestions on what we can do with the points to ask the escrow agent to arrange for us.

We are semiretired so travelling in off season is not a problem, any suggestions will be appreciated. Banking the points or exchanging is also ok.

Thanks



heathpack said:


> If your week 5 is not already reserved, it may not be available anyway.  In the Hyatt system, you must reserve your deeded week 6 months prior to use or it will be released to the club.
> 
> If this is the case, you will have 2000 points coming to you.  You can ask escrow agent to make a reservation anytime between now and 6 months after your deeded use.
> 
> ...



Whatever reservations and/or points (II or HVC) that are in the account when Hyatt changes their records from the sellers name to the buyers name will automatically transfer to the buyer.  If the seller has an existing reservation or makes a reservation during closing process, the reservation will become yours - so you can have the current owner make a reservation request for you.  The current owner can also convert any HVC points in the account to II points, again the II points will become yours when Hyatt changes the ownership of the week in their records.   

Note that due to the time lag between closing and when Hyatt makes the ownership change in their records, there will be a 3 to 5 week window when the deeded week will actually be yours, but you can not make a reservation request as you are not yet in the Hyatt system.

As Heathpack noted, in approximately 4 weeks the deeded week for 2011 will be issued to the account and you will have until the end of July to decide if you want to use your deeded week in KW.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 31, 2010)

*Don't Buy Hyatt*



Trotamundo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the process of closing a 2,000 Point Hyatt week 5 in Key West.....
> 
> Thanks



My advice is if you have not closed, don't buy Hyatt!! They totally screwed their owners on the Carmel point increase  , they canceled their (all ready announced) plans for NYC, Hyatt So Cal is dead and who knows if Maui will ever happen (I doubt it). 

Again, my advise  don't buy Hyatt.

-TJ


----------

